# Holy200sx's Newest adaption!



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok people, HID pics are going to be on 8-1-03!.. by midnight lol... i promise.. but until then, heres some other new pics i took..

New additions, Place Racing CAI, RActive Filter, EGR pipe re-welded on. new limo black tint, and new window.. and alarm


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

clean clean........i like it....


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

looks nice and clean! cant wait to see the hid pix


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, that pic with the lights on, was with a flash... i cant wait til tommarow to get them fuckers on my comp, and uploaded.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

SWEET can't wait to see them :banana: :banana:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hope you took a shot of them projected onto a wall or such, I wanna see the beam pattern.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ok yal. pictures dont do justice.. movies on the other hand.. do .. so ill upload them in just a sec.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/uulltt/MVI_3186.AVI

http://www.geocities.com/uulltt/MVI_3187.AVI

You may have to go to geocities.com/ first, then copy those addresses into the bar.. you shall see.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

actually, just right click on the link and hit save target as and it will download.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pretty cool, you need to get a vid of it projecting on the street now.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, ok, ill probably get it tonight, with my digi cam i just bought.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Make sure you never leave those headlights on in the daytime...otherwise your batteries will be dead in a blink of an eye!

How many watts are those?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

35.... 1/2 of stock wattage.. what are you talking about?.. this thing would last 2x longer than the halogens.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

true that, HID is much more efficient than halogen.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

:: owned ::


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey where's them other pix, I thought you said you got a new digicam 

BTW, what kind did you get and how do you like it?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

oh, the digicam was trash, i paid 140 for it.. it took shitty, low quality.. well.. 1600x1200 pics.. but.. they were fuzzy and blurry, it didnt have a flash ( i wasnt paying attn to detail).. i was just thinking to myself.. camera.. or UR pulley.. or i can just wait a little later and get a diff digicam..

sum it up.. i returned the digicrap, and got my money back.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

lol


----------

